# 2013 X250 Starting problem?



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just went to storage to give our MH a run up and it won't start eeek!!

Its a Peugeot 2013 X250, just turns over but will not fire.
The display shows "Coolant temperature high" then flicks to "ABS not available" The temperature guage goes from the cold zone straight to the red high temp zone and the red light comes on.

As this was close to the storage closing time i had to leave and i am going back this morning, to try again, if no luck then its a call to Puegeot Assist.

Anyone else had a similar issue?

Paddy.


----------



## 041Siddle (Feb 5, 2014)

That does sound rather like the well-documented gearbox earth strap problem: failure to start after sitting for a period, random and spurious warnings and warning lights, misbehaving instrument panel all can result from this.

Admittedly though 2013 does seem a bit young to be suffering from this fault which often presents itself after 3 or 4 years.

Still worth renewing the strap between gearbox and chassis though as resistance builds up between the copper strap and the crimp connectors on each end.

Even just giving it a real good wiggle and yank (really pull it hard back and forth..) can show if this is where the problem lies. It's beneath the fuesbox and ECU on the n/s of the engine compartment.


----------



## Edprogs (Jan 27, 2007)

The Coolant Temperature indicator went straight up to maximum with my Peugeot when it was just a couple of months old, which cut the engine - it did at least start for five seconds. Local Peugeot (car) dealer gave dire warnings about faulty wiring looms and calling out specialist engineers but it turned out to be a duff temperature sender. Hopefully your problem is as simple as mine!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Weather?
If it worked when you parked it, I would be inclined to think about what changes could have taken place. While failure of components is always a possibility, my first inclination would be weather.... damp... cold etc. Then consider the more expensive options.

Alan


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

Update on this issues is.

Peugeot Assist sent along an AA man, he tried to start a couple of times and the situation got worse. 
More faults showing up, power steering fault, then all lights went out and the four needles just sat there wobbling like demented windscreen wipers.
He then attached some jump leads from his van, and after leaving the vehicles conencted for a couple of minutes hey presto we have start up.

He has concluded that the battery was low, i cannot wholely agree as the engine turned over quite easily and at speed both yesterday and this morning even after all the lights went out.

The engine then started every time i tried it, i did this around a dozen times, although this may just be because it had warmed up.

I will be trying again on Friday afternoon or Saturday, wathc this space.

As the jump leads were attached to the engine compartment terminals, it may be that the issue could be the battery connections, which i will check first if the issue returns.

Paddy.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi Paddy,

I have just had my console replaced under warranty.

Started with a couple of lights coming on then I did not start the engine for 6 weeks and it would not start. Breakdown guy had to use power battery direct to battery rather than under bonnet. Then had to use power battery starter 4 weeks later.
Having changed the console, some DRL's I fitted now do not go off when the main lights go on.
Interesting times.


----------

